# Erfahrungen Magellan eXplorist 500???



## merlin99 (3. Januar 2007)

Moin Angelgemeinde,

ich bin für den nächste Norgeurlaub auf der Suche nach einem Kartenplotter. 

Wir haben in der Vergangenheit zum Navigieren das Magellan eXplorist 100 genutzt-nun soll ein Kartenplotter her. 

Was haltet Ihr von dem Magellan eXplorist 500? 

Das Gerät soll so um die 450 Euro kosten. wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, ist dieser Preis ohne Kartenmaterial!?

Ich gebe zu, dass das Thema Kartenplotter fr mich Neuland ist, darum hab ich einige Fragen:

Welche Software (Kartenmaterial) bzw. von welchem Hersteller kan man auf das Gerät spielen?
Wie groß muss die SD Karte sein, um Kartenmaterial "Norwegen" drauf zu spielen? 
Worauf sollte man noch achten, was ist sonst noch wichtig beim Kauf eines Kartenplotters? 
Gibt´s alternativen zu diesem Gerät? 

Vielen Dank und Gruß Roland

PS: Frohes Neues...:m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen Magellan eXplorist 500???*

Moin Merlin,
Erfahrung habe ich nicht mit deinem Gerät kann dir aber sagen das die Seekarten zu den Explorist Geräten einzeln zugekauft werden müssen. Eine Übersicht zu den Karten kannst du hier ganz unten sehen.


----------



## merlin99 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen Magellan eXplorist 500???*

Hallo Meeresangler,

schon mal besten Dank für den Link.

Ist ja ein stolzer Preis für die Karte - 270€  :c 

Bekommt man die Karte auf CD? Wie viel MB sind denn das dann? 

Gruß


----------



## Kunze (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen Magellan eXplorist 500???*

Hallo Roland!

Den von dir gewählten Kartenausschnitt gibt es auf einer SD-Karte.

Kannste nochmal hier nachschauen. #h


----------



## merlin99 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen Magellan eXplorist 500???*

Moin Bernd,

danke für den Link #6 

Wenn ich das richtig lese, benötige ich für den eXplorist 500 das Kartenmaterial XL3 (Karten weltweit) für 270€.

Sind dann alle Karten dabei, wie hier in der Übersicht zu sehen, oder bekomme ich nur einen "Ausschnitt" z.B. für Norge 11G?:
http://www.busse-yachtshop.de/pic/navionics-xl3-2006.gif

Und die alle auf ner SD Karte? Wie groß ist die dann? 

Kann man auch eine Sicherheitskopie von der SD-Karte machen? Mir ist mal eine SD Karte verreckt. Muss man dann noch was freischalten lassen oder so? 

Wäre nett, wenn mir das nochmal jemand genau erklären kann - das ist für mich echt Neuland..

Vielen Dank und Gruß Roland


----------



## Helle_1 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen Magellan eXplorist 500???*

Hallo Merlin99
ich habe den Magellan Explorist XL und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Die Bedienung ist selbsterkärend und relativ einfach.Bei meiner Nordkapp Reise 2006 hat er mich in allen Belangen überzeugt. Selbst bei Dauerregen hat er einwandfrei funktioniert. Die Karte G11 deckt den Bereich vom hohen Norden einschliesslich der Lofoten bis südlich Trondheim ab und ist gleich der Papierkarten. Sie ist auf einer SD Card 256 MB gespeichert. 

MfG Helmut


----------



## Jirko (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen Magellan eXplorist 500???*

@roland - die kartenabdeckung der module findest du hier #h


----------



## Kunze (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen Magellan eXplorist 500???*

Hallo Roland!

Die 269,-€ beziehen sich auf einen Kartenausschnitt.

Bei Norwegen wären es dann die Module/Karten G11 und G12.

Mit jedem Modul/Karten bekommst du einen Freischaltcode der nur für die 

eine SD-Karte gilt.

Darauf hast du 2 Jahre Garantie.

Sicherheitskopie machen - nix da. #h


----------



## toschi (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen Magellan eXplorist 500???*

Hi,
ich habe auch einen Magellan Explorist 500! Bin super zufrieden damit!

Ich habe das Gerät aus den Staaten (Ebay Amerika), für 169$ incl. Tasche und KFZ Kabel (Die XL sind auch billig drüben).
Einziges Manko war die Amerikanische Basemap, aber die ist ganz einfach mit Copy Paste zu ersetzen, der Explorist hat eine Ordnerstruktur wie Windows! (Die Europäische Basemap gibts auf diversen Russischen Seiten oder den Magellan Communities). Achja das ich es nicht vergesse, der Ladestecker passte nicht, aber so ein Adapter kostet 1€, sodass er in unsere Steckdosen passt, das Netzteil kann beide Spannungen!

Den Seekarten Chip habe ich auch aus den Staaten für 189$, gibts auch ab und zu Händler die die Europäischen Chips anbieten!

Ich habe mal versucht das Gerät mit Bluenav Karten zu bespielen, das Gerät wird von der Bluenav Software erkannt! Meine Bluenav Software ist aber mit einem Sporttrack freigeschaltet, deswegen konnte ich es dann nicht testen ob das rüberspielen funktioniert, aber erkannt wurde es, es muss halt eine leere SD Karte eingesetzt werden!
Wär vielleicht auch eine Möglichkeit statt eines Navionic Gold Chips nur die Bluenav zu kaufen, ist billiger!


----------



## Carptigers (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen Magellan eXplorist 500???*



toschi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Wär vielleicht auch eine Möglichkeit statt eines Navionic Gold Chips nur die Bluenav zu kaufen, ist billiger!


 
Welche Karte ist denn besser , sprich Detailgetreuer?


----------



## Jirko (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen Magellan eXplorist 500???*



> Welche Karte ist denn besser , sprich Detailgetreuer?


mit sicherheit das navionics-modul flo! #h


----------



## toschi (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen Magellan eXplorist 500???*

@Carptigers
Die Navionics Module sind meines Erachtens besser, ich finde auch das das Kartenmaterial aktueller ist und es sind auch mehr Untergrundinformationen vorhanden (Steine und so), die habe ich in meinem Bluenav nicht drinnen! Die Chips sind aber teurer und decken nur immer einen Bereich ab, komplett Norwegen sind schon 2 Chips, da hat die Bluenav den Vorteil das alles auf einer CD ist und auch deutlich billiger!

Ich plane die Reise immer am Bluenav am PC! Spots und Driftstrecken die mir gut erscheinen lade ich dann auf den Exploristen, der Seekarten Chip ist nur eine Hilfe beim Navigieren weil wir wenn wir am Hotspot sind die Echolote ausschalten und mit Hilfe der Karten ist es schon ein bisschen einfacher! Uns ist es mal passiert das wir zu 6 mit 2 Booten eine Super Drift hatten aber dann gings plötzlich von 220m auf 80 hoch, natürlich hatte jeder einen sauberen Hänger! Sowas passiert halt mit den Karten nicht!

Ich finde aber die Kombigeräte mittlerweile besser weil man nicht immer soviel mitschleppen muss!

Als wir letzes Jahr in Norwegen waren hatte einer aus der Nachbarhütte eine Geonav ??? dabei, mit Platinum Karten! Das stellt den Untergrund auch dreidimensional dar, das sieht Klasse aus! Aber kostet einen Haufen Geld!

Ich weis nicht ob hier jemand schon Erfahrung mit einem solchen Gerät gemacht hat!


----------



## merlin99 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen Magellan eXplorist 500???*

Moin ich noch mal :vik: 

wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen den classic, gold und platinum? 
Laufen die auf ne explorit xl?


----------



## Jirko (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen Magellan eXplorist 500???*

nabend merlin #h

guggst du hier...

...auf auf´m explorist laufen nur die mapsend bluenav-module, welche auf den goldcharts von navionics basieren (info busse yachtshop) #h


----------



## Sockeye (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen Magellan eXplorist 500???*

Ich könnte mich jedesmal aufregen, wenn ich hier die Preise für das Seekartenmaterial lese. Und dann noch "gold" und "platinum" für noch mehr Geld...

..und das für kostenloses Material!!

Leider aber nicht alle Karten für jeden Erhältlich. Alle Länder ausser USA und Australien werden von http://www.primar-stavanger.org/products/products.htm zum Download bereitgestellt, von den Lizensierten Unternehmen kostenlos runtergeladen und versilbert. Leider sind die ENCs (electronic nautic charts) verschlüsselt. (vielleicht hat hier ja einer eine private key  )

Für die USA kann man sich hier: http://chartmaker.ncd.noaa.gov/mcd/enc/download.htm alle Seekarten runterladen (zum navigieren freigegeben ).

Für alle gilt jedoch: besseres, aktuelleres und detaillgetreueres Material gibt es nicht.

VG
Sockeye

Falls jemand mehr Infos zur Weiterverarbeitung dieser im S-57 Standard Format vorliegenden Karten benötigt... ich kann gerne dazu in Berlin einen kleinen Workshop abhalten...|supergri


----------



## PASA (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen Magellan eXplorist 500???*

Hallo,

ich habe seit kurzem das eXplorist 600, die alten Blue Nav Karten sollen nicht erkannt werden, die neuen sind schweineteuer. Man bracht normaler Weise ja nur einen recht kleinen Teil im Urlaub. Wenn ich keine besser Lösung finde werde ich die wichtigen Punkte einzeln vom Laptop übertragen und dann mit der normalen MapSend Europa Karte fahren.

Grüße


----------



## merlin99 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen Magellan eXplorist 500???*

Tach zusammen, #h 

erst einmal besten Dank für Eure Antworten! 

So, ich fasse mal zusammen:

In meine engere Auswahl kommt der eXplorist 500 oder XL
Als Karte kann ich die Blue Nav XL3 auf SD Karte nutzen, sind aber nicht so gut wie die von Navionics.
Die Karten von Navionics laufen auf dem 500 und XL nicht, sind detailgetreuer mit Angaben wie z.B. Untergrund-Infos….

Was wird bei der Kartendarstellung der Blue Nav Karten alles Angezeigt? Tiefenlinien?

Billig ist der Spaß ja echt nicht. Nen eXplorist 500 kostet 400€ plus 270 für Kartenmaterial, das macht 670€. Beim XL sind´s sogar 820€. #q 

Am Freitag fahre ich mit Bekannten auf die Boot nach Düsseldorf und da werde ich mal die Preise abklopfen. |krach: 

Werde nach der Messe mal weiterberichten.

Gruß Roland #h


----------



## merlin99 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen Magellan eXplorist 500???*

Moin Angelgemeinde,

so nun ist ein Gerät angeschafft :m 

Es ist nun ein Lowrance H2O Color mit der Navionics Karte geworden. Macht nen guten Eindruck und der Preis war letzt endlich entscheident. Wir haben auf der Messe 580 Euro bezahlt. Denke ein "guter" Kurs. 

In 52 Tagen wird´s unter realen Bedingungen in Norge getestet |supergri 

Gruß Roland


----------



## toschi (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen Magellan eXplorist 500???*

Hallo Merlin,

Glückwunsch wegen der Anschaffung aber eine Anmerkung habe ich dazu noch!

Der Preis ist mir echt ein bisschen zu hoch:

Warum hast du dir nicht folgendes Kombi gekauft:
Klick hier:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MAGELLAN-eX...0QQihZ004QQcategoryZ94874QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Ist ein Explorist aus den Staaten und kann mit "Copy und Paste" Europäisch gemacht werden!

169,95$ + 35$ Versand = 204,95$ ^= 158€

+ Zoll ca. 20% = 189,60€

Dann habe ich einen Exploristen der alles gut erledigt, und auch noch ein gutes Display dazu!

Und noch was, der Explorist kann Navionics Module einwandfrei lesen:
Beispiel: siehe hier an anhand eines Explorist XL
http://www.jachtelektronik.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=718

Die Navionics bekommst du günstig in diversen Onlineshops teilweise schon um 199€!

189,60€ + 199€ = 388€

Wenn ich das ganze zusammenrechne fehlt es um Welten! Mir wäre der Preis echt zu heftig!

Mit der Differenz hätte man sich eine schöne Rute oder auch Rolle gönnen können!

Aber nimms jetzt nicht so ernst, das war nur eine Anmerkung von mir, die ich versucht habe auch ausführlich zu beschreiben!


----------



## PASA (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen Magellan eXplorist 500???*

@ Toschi

hast du die Navionics schon mal auf einem eXplorist getestet?


----------



## toschi (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen Magellan eXplorist 500???*

Hi,

ja!

Übersicht siehe hier:
http://www.magellangps.com/products/map.asp?tab=0&PRODID=1142


----------



## takker (16. März 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen Magellan eXplorist 500???*

Hi together,
ich stehe auch gerade vor der Entscheidung 500er oder XL.
Dazu kommt noch die Frage ob ich eine Europa oder eine US-Version nehme.
Mit der US-Version, hab ich nur so meine bedenken ob ich das kopieren und einfügen hinkriege bzw. die entsprechenden Daten im Netz finde.
Als Karte würde ich mir die Navionics Deutschland bis Oslo Karte ziehen, weiß jemand ob da auch große Binnenseen wie die Müritz drauf sind? Navionics biete doch, nach meinem Verständnis das beste Produkt oder hat das Teil nachteile?
Für eure Erfahrungen, Ratschläge & Kauftipps, schonmal vorab besten Dank & Gruß 
takker


----------



## takker (1. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen Magellan eXplorist 500???*

Hi zum zweiten,

also ich hab mir jetzt den 500er in den USA bestellt und mittlerweile ist er auch eingetroffen.

Ich habe inkl. Versand 154,09 € bezahlt + 3,7% Zoll + 19% MwSt, 35,80 €, macht dann zusammen 189,89 €

Die us basemap auszutauschen ist kein Problem, hier bin ich nach folgender Anleitung vorgegangen:

http://www.naviboard.de/vb/showthread.php?t=18931

Ich bin echt nicht der Ober PC-Freak und selbst bei mir war es ne Sache von nur 10 min. Dann noch die miles / ft in meter /kilometer umkonfigurieren (Menu -> Präferenzen -> Karteneinheiten) und schon hat man das selber Gerät zum halben Preis.:vik: 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Augen nach der passenden Seekarte für ne schmal Mark aufhalten.

Grüsse
takker

PS: Ich hatte früher mal ein Lowrance ifinder pro, von diesem Gerät kann ich nur jedem dringend abraten, ganz schlechte Menüführung und viel ungenauer als der Explorist.


----------



## PASA (21. April 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen Magellan eXplorist 500???*

@ takker

wenn du eine günstige Quelle für die West-Norwegen Karte hast, dann melde dich mal|wavey:


----------

